# arrow rest positioning



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

so after not shooting for about 6[?] weeks i started shooting a few arrows a day . i quit because i was frustrated trying to get arrow rest in the correct position . i read nuts and bolts method and have used it but with his method indicating that arrow rest is close to right position the arrow tip is about a 1/2 inch to right of string [right hand shooter] . i also looked down from top of bow and arrow tip is about a 1/2 inch out of square with the stabilizer [arrow tip is to the right] . from 3 yards arrow nocks point to the right when in target but straighten out as i back up . i've read eastons tuning guide and posts on setting arrow rest but it just isn't working for me . is there a simple solution other than giving up again . . . .peace ........ps that's a freeflight with plunger but have a bodoodle that gave me similar problem .


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

For a right handed shooter the arrow tip should be to the "left" of the string. Looking from the back of the bow, line up your string with the true center shot of the bow. Where a lot of people make their mistake is they line up their string with the center of the grip. If the cam(s) and risers are not designed that way the center shot will be off. On my Conquest for instance, the cam is off-set to the left which puts the string to the left side of the grip. With my Q2 it is off-set even further. Anyway, once you determine the center shot look down you arrow shaft from the back and the point of the tip should be to the left of the string. Keep at it and you'll get it figured out.:wink:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Easton's "Arrow Tuning and Maintenance Guide" is the bible on tuning, as far as I'm concerned. As stated above, for a right handed finger shooter, the arrow should be slightly left of center and the reverse for a lefty. Also, a half inch sounds like a lot. I like the edge of the front of the arrow to be on the bow's center.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*centershot*

I adjust my rest out to the left (right hander) until the arrow shots correctly. It usually ends up just to the right of the string if I center the string on the grip. I have never had one end up to the left of the string with the string centered on the grip. Let how it shoots be the determining factor on your center shot.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

gentlemen thanks for your thoughts . i started trying to find center shot some monthes back by by marking the cam location [slightly left of center of limbs] on pieces of tape just above and just below riser so i could eyeball arrow with string lined up over marks . started with arrow centered on string and from there everything went to heck . i think i know what to do but just can't get a satisfactory result ,thus the frustration .


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Good infor here. I have always set new rest up on center shot. Some bows have their cams lined up with the center of the grip and some are outside slightly. I can't recall setting center shot a 1/2" inside the center of the string/grip alignment, maybe 1/2" from the riser? Most I have found was a 1/2 shaft to 1 shaft width inside or outside. From there you can fine adjust for your shooting style. You can move it in towards the riser or out away from the riser until it shoots best and don't forget to set nock point also. I set mine slightly high from square on the string. I like to paper tune at first and adjust for best tear. But most important thing I do is watch how the arrows fly at 40-50 yards.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

the center shot is just to the left of the string for me (righthanded). I used the easton guide as starter and then shot fletched and bare shafts at just 4 yards. Its just a start then went back to 10 then 20 to bareshaft test which I then adjusted the draw weight one last time to get bareshafts and fletched hitting the same. that should take care of any spine issues you have. I adjust my site pin to hit at 20 then I walked back tuned to 40 to adjust the center shot. I start at 10 then go back another 10 then another (using the same pin to shoot) until I have four arrows up and down on the same target. depending on how the arrows are lined up on the target I adjust the center shot.

a line of arrow like this / means to move the rest to the right by a tiny bit.

a line of arrows like so \ means to move the rest to the left by just a tiny bit.

keep adjusting until you have a straight l like so.

for me getting the spine right was the hardest part. This is how I setup my bow when I got new arrows and strings for this year and its worked for me, hopefully you can get something out of my description to help you out.:darkbeer:


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

okay, i've centered arrow on string also moved sight in about 3/16''which appears to have it centered on string as well . the arrow tip went left and the sight went right which seems logical to me at the moment . i'm shooting about 15 yards in the basement and arrows are about 10'' left of the target . i'm really tired right now, in fact had to stop and walk a bit several times when jogging this morning .later i'll go shoot some more and see what happens . until then let me say i truly appreciate your guidance and patience . . .thanks and peace......bc


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Big, go ahead and move your sight back where it was and work on getting a consistant hit on the rest first.

Sorry if I am missing it but why don't you post your bow and setup and maybe we can help a little more.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

big cy , pretty good comments from the guys , do a search on french tuning , I think John Dudley was the one that wrote it , that will get your sight and rest pretty close with minimal work on your part , then to finish it , a walk back tune , similar to what elecshoc wrote , but to add to his 

for a rightie

( rest to far out
) rest to far in 
/ to much pressure on the plunger , or a stiff acting arrow , weaken plunger spring , or add bow poundage
\ not enough pressure on the plunger , or a weak acting arrow ,add spring tension to the plunger , or drop bow poundage

in my barebow days , this is how I tuned and could get a vertical string of arrows from point blank to infinity .... never had a left/right grouping issue after my walk back tune set the arrow rest for in / out & tension

hope this helps also , Dan


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Big,

If your arrows are correctly spined, it will not matter where your rest is. I set mine up for dead center and use the tension of my button to hlep with "center shot" issues. I use the button to tune the final process.

I like what IA BHTR posted, great advice, I just never take that much time, but should.

Take two days, set the bow up, then get sighted in. Then go shoot.

Relax, this is for enjoyment, not the job.

Arrow


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

BC 
It sounds like you have tried all positions with your rest, could it be your arrows ? How deep a hook do you have on the string with your fingers, and is your release comming away from your face on release? It would be nice if we could see your form and setup. As far as rest position, line it up centered, and at ten or twelve yards it should be close enough. I would then paper test. This should give you a good idea for whats going on, THEN do the walk back for fine tuning.
charlie


----------

